# switch to switch connection



## japong

hi everyone!

i just like to ask if a switch to switch connection with a standard cable wiring using a cat5e cable is ok to use. each cable connection is about 60 to 70m long. i used this to connect third floor to the first floor of the biulding, first floor theres a switch connected to another switch on the second floor then from second floor to another switch on the third floor. is it ok to use this type of connection?:4-dontkno by the way i enclosed the cat5e cable on a pvc pipe because they run outside the building.


----------



## johnwill

No problem that I can see. As long as either switch has either auto-MDX ports or an uplink port, a plain cable is just fine. 100 meters is the maximum specification length of a single CAT5 cable hop, so that looks OK.

One issue to be aware of. Depending on the building power, you can run into power grounding issues, especially in old buildings with older wiring. If odd things start happening, I'd measure the ground potential between the two floor power grounds. This used to drive us nuts in NYC in the Financial District with all the old buildings.


----------



## japong

i used a linksys sd2008 10/100 high speed switch im not sure about the specifications of this switch but is this fine to use? i have another question if i want to upgrade the network connection to gigabyte speed, do i have to replace all the switch to gigabyte and also the nic of the computers? THNX.....


----------



## johnwill

That switch is a gigabit switch, and it has auto-MDX ports, so you're fine. If you want gigabit all around, ALL the components will have to be gigabit compatible, certainly any switches/routers/gateways, etc. in the network infrastructure.

You can have 100mbit workstations connected and also gigabit ones, that's not a problem.


----------



## virender_paul

japong said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> i just like to ask if a switch to switch connection with a standard cable wiring using a cat5e cable is ok to use. each cable connection is about 60 to 70m long. i used this to connect third floor to the first floor of the biulding, first floor theres a switch connected to another switch on the second floor then from second floor to another switch on the third floor. is it ok to use this type of connection?:4-dontkno by the way i enclosed the cat5e cable on a pvc pipe because they run outside the building.


hello dear.............
there is no need to insert a switch in between that ...if the cables are 60-70 m long...then its ok as cat 5e cable can allow data transfer to 90 mtrs ...if u will insert the switch then it will increase the hop count and may cause drop in data packet.....and u did gud that u enclosed the cable in pvc.


----------



## Wand3r3r

The is a three year old thread and now will be closed.


----------

